# Cancelled Review Classes!



## seaspider (Sep 8, 2008)

I registered for the School of PE review course for Boston, and was then notified at the end of August that all the classes in New England had been cancelled, with the nearest being in NJ. In response, I registered for the Testmasters course. Again, same thing the same thing happened! They are willing to give me a $200 discount to transfer to another location (big deal). However, now the closest course is in Virginia! :brickwall:

Anybody in the same boat? Does anyone know of a third review course in within a reasonable distance of Boston? Thanks!


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 8, 2008)

seaspider said:


> I registered for the School of PE review course for Boston, and was then notified at the end of August that all the classes in New England had been cancelled, with the nearest being in NJ. In response, I registered for the Testmasters course. Again, same thing the same thing happened! They are willing to give me a $200 discount to transfer to another location (big deal). However, now the closest course is in Virginia! :brickwall:
> Anybody in the same boat? Does anyone know of a third review course in within a reasonable distance of Boston? Thanks!


Same thing happened to me a couple years ago. I forgot whom it was with but the company cancelled Lansing... then Detroit... said I could get a discount if I drove to Cleveland.

But I passed without a class.

I think if you take the initiative to check out review classes, you are already ahead of the curve. You are more serious about passing than most. I think that's why such a high percentage pass after taking those classes ... not that they necessarily learn so much by attending the classes.


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 8, 2008)

seaspider said:


> In response, I registered for the Testmasters course. Again, same thing the same thing happened! They are willing to give me a $200 discount to transfer to another location (big deal). However, now the closest course is in Virginia! :brickwall:


l

When I took Testmasters I had to travel from north of Los Angeles to Tempe, AZ. Oddly enough, I think it worked to my advantage because I was 100% dedicated to the class when I was there. I stayed at the same hotel as the class was taught. All told, it probably cost an extra $1200 or so but it was worth it for me.

Unfortunately, Boston to VA is too far to drive each time...


----------

